# Manuel iPod classic 3G



## fredlouze (12 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas le mode d'emploi d'un iPod "old school" classic 3G (le modèle avec les 4 boutons au dessus de la molette)

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?

Merci


----------



## fredlouze (13 Décembre 2011)

Personne n'a ça en pdf ?


----------



## Sly54 (13 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

A cette adresse tu devrais le trouver


----------



## fredlouze (13 Décembre 2011)

Merci, j'avais déjà cherché sur le site d'Apple, mais je ne trouve pas le mien 
Il s'agit d'un 3G (celui avec 4 boutons séparés de la molette)

Merci qd même


----------



## Sly54 (13 Décembre 2011)

L'iPod classic 3G a dû sortir en 2008 ou en 2009 (cf. cet article dans chez Lesnumeriques).
La documentation se trouve donc bien sur le site d'Apple, soit le modèle 2008 (le plus probable) soit le modèle 2009.

Je ne comprends pas le coup des 4 boutons ?? Même le 1er iPod n'avait pas 4 boutons au dessus de la molette  (ou alors j'ai raté qch sur ce site).


----------



## fredlouze (13 Décembre 2011)

Voici mon iPod :

http://www.amitbhawani.com/blog/evolution-apple-ipod-2001-to-2010-timeline/

C'est celui de 2003, on m'a dit que c'était un 3ème génération...on m'aurait menti


----------



## Sly54 (13 Décembre 2011)

C'est pas un iPod classic.

C'est l'iPod qui s'appelle "doc connector&#8230;" et je ne trouve pas la doc sur le site d'Apple (il y a les modèles 2002 et 2004, mais un trou pour 2003 ).


----------



## fredlouze (13 Décembre 2011)

Ben c'est louche non 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h12 ----------

Mais merci quand même car grace au nom de l'iPod, j'ai déjà pu trouvé la notice en anglais


----------



## mario5111 (24 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

Jeanez1 en 15go et j'ai son Référence rapide et guide de l'utilisateur mais pas encore scanner,
j'ai lu votre discussion avec Sly54 et effectivement je suis arrivé à la ^m conclusion, de plus rien sur internet.

C'est bien de consulter le logiciel "Mactracker" il références tous sur les créations d'Apple.
ici le lien : http://mactracker.ca/

ps : 2003 c'est trés vieux mais il marche encore sur mon itunes 10.5.3 .


----------



## lyters (27 Février 2012)

j'ai lu votre discussion avec Sly54 et effectivement je suis arrivé à la ^m conclusion, de plus rien sur internet. .


----------

